
Show HN: FoundersKit – 40 new deals for startups at over $12k value - fredrivett
http://founderskit.co/
======
fredrivett
Hey Hacker News :waves:

Fred from FoundersKit here. We launched FoundersKit in August last year and it
went down really well. Since then we've been working hard on v2 (new site, 40
new deals) and the total value now sits at over $12k, including deals for
Intercom, Invision and Zendesk to name a few.

Obviously we know no startup will use all the deals on offer, but we're
confident that you'll easily find more value than the $59 membership fee,
making it a no brainer.

I'll be about all day, would love to hear your thoughts!

